# Do you grow a WINTER beard?



## Danno77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone here grow a winter beard? I did my first REAL beard last year and thought I'd give it another go this year. at the age of 32 now, i think puberty has finally set in so it isn't patchy like it used to be. My grandpa always claimed that we have native American in our blood, thus the lack of chest hair and any substantial facial hair, he was a fibber, but I certainly am not growing any Tom Selleck type mustaches.

When do you start growing? i just started mine this last weekend. We always take a family picture out at the timber to send out for Christmas, so I couldn't be too scraggly for that (took it on Sunday). I want it to look like I'm doing it on purpose by Thanksgiving or at least by Christmas, but It grows so slow I dunno if it'll be ready until February, lol.


----------



## quads (Oct 23, 2009)

I grow a Winter beard....all year long!


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 23, 2009)

I could never do the 4 seasons beard. You don't really how much warmth they provide UNTIL YOU SHAVE IT OFF. I can only imagine how miserable I'd be in mid august with a beard....


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 23, 2009)

I grew one back in '88 when I was working out of town on construction.  I tan pretty dark and with the beard I looked like a Iraqi terrorist.  When I came home the airport was on high alert after the Lockerbie flight 103 bombing and they gave me lots of grief.  Supposedly though, suicide bombers shave when they are getting ready to meet their maker.  When I got home, my son was afraid of me and so I shaved it off and haven't tried since.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 23, 2009)

I always start Sept 1st then loose it about the 2nd week of May.


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 23, 2009)

The wife does. ;-P


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2009)

I grow a beard about once a week.  Sometimes I'll let it go for two weeks, but thats about it.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 23, 2009)

I grow them fast and thick but I just don't like it. Looks goofy but the biggest thing is that if I get a chunk of sawdust or whatever on my eyelash then I can blow it off with a bald face. With a beard the whiskers block me from being able to blow wind across my upper head.


----------



## Dill (Oct 23, 2009)

This august I decided that its time for a winter beard. My first, and I have to say it makes these fall rides on the motorcycle much better.


----------



## Czech (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, start one week before hunting season.


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2009)

Jesus said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use clippers first, then razor.


----------



## madrone (Oct 23, 2009)

3 weeks into mine.


----------



## SmokingAndPoking (Oct 23, 2009)

About a week into mine.  I always get extra scruffy this time of year, but I don't think I'll be letting it go much longer.


----------



## quads (Oct 23, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I could never do the 4 seasons beard. You don't really how much warmth they provide UNTIL YOU SHAVE IT OFF. I can only imagine how miserable I'd be in mid august with a beard....


It's not so bad.  In mid August I cut wood, milk the cows, ride my bicycle, and do all the regular stuff; in bib overalls and beard.  I haven't always had a beard, so I know the difference between beard and no beard.  You get used to it.  I grew up in a family where most of the men had beards (some of the older women too).


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 23, 2009)

I do not.  Chromosomally challenged... 

But I like beards, all year 'round.  Are they really "warmer"?


----------



## madrone (Oct 23, 2009)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> I do not.  Chromosomally challenged...
> 
> But I like beards, all year 'round.  Are they really "warmer"?



I don't think it's insulating in any way, just seems to keep the wind from feeling so cold. One theory of mine is that the nerves on the whiskers get desensitized. The second week of beard always seems to ache a little, but then it's fine. That sounds kind of stupid when I write it down...


----------



## quads (Oct 23, 2009)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> Are they really "warmer"?


Not really too much warmer.  It blocks the wind on the chin and cheeks somewhat, which helps a little outside doing the chores and such in the Winter if not wearing a face mask anyway.  In the Summer it also shades the sun a little on my face.  I never get a sunburn under my beard.  If beards were that warm, we wouldn't be able to wear one in the house!


----------



## TreePapa (Oct 23, 2009)

Another "all year long" here. I do sometimes trim it in the summer. I let it grown long in the spring for the Renaissance Faire and in the winter 'cuz the (Asian immigrant) owner of the Deli downstairs can't pronounce "Sequoia" so he calls me Santa Clause. Mebbe I'll dye it white the week of Xmas this year.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Capt (Oct 24, 2009)

Being a career firefighter, I am not allowed to sport one.  Although, I just got back from a 2 1/2 week bird hunting trip all over Michigan and did not shave once.  For a mostly Greek heritage, I have red and blond facial hair, that does not match my dark brown hair.  Believe me, when I returned home, I stayed away from school zones........hahaha


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 24, 2009)

Capt said:
			
		

> Being a career firefighter, I am not allowed to sport one.  Although, I just got back from a 2 1/2 week bird hunting trip all over Michigan and did not shave once.  For a mostly Greek heritage, I have red and blond facial hair, that does not match my dark brown hair.  Believe me, when I returned home, I stayed away from school zones........hahaha


I hear ya on the red and blonde hairs. it seems that I have more dark hairs the older I get, but a few years ago if you looked at it it was kinda weird how many their were. They are still there, they are just fewer percentage wise.


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't shave. I do trim it in the summer sometimes.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 24, 2009)

Going on 20-odd years w/ out barbershop or home cutting...  It has gotten longer since I quit smoking my pipe, as I used to get it with the lighter every once in a while  :red:  Saves me a good bit of money, and it is nice on the bike cause it slows down the bullet bugs...  Best of all, it gives me a good place to store my between meal snacks...

Me being political -  (BTW, it's even longer in the back...)

Gooserider


----------



## ikessky (Oct 24, 2009)

I tried growing a beard this summer before we went to the Boundary Waters.  I couldn't stand it and it was all patchy and crappy.  I kept a soul patch going now for a couple weeks though.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 24, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Saves me a good bit of money...


IKWYM... the cost of razor blades these days.  I cut back to shaving three times a week when I'm working and about once a week when I'm home.


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 24, 2009)

Like "Capt" no beards on our volunteer fire dept. if you are interior qualified.  SCBAs will not  seal properly.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## Dune (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, grow a new one every two weeks, just like in the summer. I hate shaving, but I don't like having a beard either.

Anyone use a straight razor? I am willing to try anything at this point. (half portagese)


----------



## madrone (Oct 24, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> Yep, grow a new one every two weeks, just like in the summer. I hate shaving, but I don't like having a beard either.
> 
> Anyone use a straight razor? I am willing to try anything at this point. (half portagese)



I use a straight razor to go from full beard to smooth, so about once a year, and it's pretty good for that purpose. It's too scary to use more than that. My wife bought it for me  years ago, and my grandfather said, "is she trying to get rid of you?" I use regular gillettes (no mach 14s, or whatever), or an electric most of the year.


----------



## Dune (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you have any trouble keeping it sharp?That is the only thing I am worried about.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 25, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just getting ready to grow one out. Do it every year. Keeps me warmer when i'm picking milk up at the farms. You milk 'em , I'll be along to pick it up. 
-

Lost most of the hair on top of my head, seems like it has fallen off and reattached itself in patches on my back. WTF?


----------



## Shari (Oct 25, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> Lost most of the hair on top of my head, seems like it has fallen off and reattached itself in patches on my back. WTF?




:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Shari


----------



## quads (Oct 25, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha!  I know that feeling.  The only place I can grow hair above my neck is on my chin and in my nose!


----------



## madrone (Oct 25, 2009)

Dune said:
			
		

> Do you have any trouble keeping it sharp?That is the only thing I am worried about.



I found a pair of old razor strops in the basement of a house I rented once. They do the trick. One has a raised pattern, and the other smooth. I think an old belt would work though. A good straight razor is easy to keep sharp. I don't use it much though, obviously. It's mostly ceremonial.


----------



## rathmir (Oct 25, 2009)

4 season beard here, ever since I got out of high school (damn Catholics...) and as for the summer heat issue previously discussed:  I think that the beard keeps you cooler thanks to the wicking of sweat, which helps keep your face cool via evaporative cooling.  It's like having a sexy ass swamp cooler on your face!




lol


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have had a beard since 1972 and one full time since 1975, I keep it trimmed in the summer thenlet it grow for huntin and trim it a bit during winter so i am not mistaken for a hermit... I am one hansome man....


----------



## sculptor (Oct 26, 2009)

actually it's more like a winter goatee.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't grow a beard . . . not allowed per work rules . . . even though I don't actually work on the line. However, I still am a volunteer so to be honest, a beard would be a problem with the air pack.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 27, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> ....at the age of 32 now, i think puberty has finally set in so it isn't patchy like it used to be....



I'm nearly 40 and I'm still waiting for full puberty. All I can grow is a goatee. Still comes in all patchy on my cheeks so I stay with the goatee year 'ruond since '03. I shave weekly for that Maimi Vice look. Maybe when I'm 50, I'll be able to grow a real beard. I had a friend in high school who had a full beard at 15! I guess that Mediterranean blood helps.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 27, 2009)

i have grown the beard in winters past, and summer, and, well, every season at one point or another. I'm blessed/cursed to be able to grow a full beard in what seems like minutes (in actuallity its a week) so I rotate between facial hair options. Right now I'm rockin the soul patch with mutton chops and growing the hair long to complete the John Lennon (circa 1969) look. The full beard was just fine for me until we got cats. Our orange cat thinks rubbing his face into the beard is the bestest. I think gobs of orange and white fur clumping on your face is not so cool. I never noticed any difference in the warm weather, but the beard is super cool in the cold, and its a great soup catcher/liquor sponge.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm trying anyway-it's been one week today and the goatee is looking good but the area between my chin and ears is lacking.  We'll see how it looks if I can hold out for another week-the itchiness gets to me sometimes.


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had a full beard since 9-73 and it was red then, now its all white. I have kept it all these years to cover up the ugly.  

Shipper


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 27, 2009)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> I have had a full beard since 9-73 and it was red then, now its all white. I have kept it all these years to cover up the ugly.
> 
> Shipper



I'm reading that as- You've had a beard since you were 9 in 1973. Wow! How cool is that to be able to grow a beard when you're 9!


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 27, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Shipper50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought when I put in the 9-73 it was self explanatory? I was only 23 then but had been shaving since I was around 16 I guess. ;-) 

Shipper


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 27, 2009)

my bad shipper, no insult intended. Still would be crazy IF you did have a beard when you were 9. I always miss the obvious stuff.


----------



## Valhalla (Oct 27, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I can't grow a beard . . . not allowed per work rules . . . even though I don't actually work on the line. However, I still am a volunteer so to be honest, a beard would be a problem with the air pack.



Likewise here! Can't be an interior firefighter or use a SCBA safely.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 28, 2009)

Told you i was one handsome man... ;-)


----------



## JustWood (Oct 28, 2009)

Fully furred most of the time cept in the spring when I start scratchin like a boar hog it comes off for  a month.
<-------- bout the same color as Paul in the pic.


----------



## lexybird (Oct 31, 2009)

im just starting my winter beard now ,99% of the time im clean cut (im 31)but this season im going to give her a try (wife hates it so far)
i figure if anything ill save some money because im sure the dems will likely soon tax our razors


----------



## Valhalla (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, the dems. will find a way to tax even more, as they spend much more. 

As long as we woodburners are not taxed! 

We should instead receive beard growth (for energy savings) and
low petroleum use (for woodburning) annual federal tax credits.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 1, 2009)

Valhalla said:
			
		

> Yes, the dems. will find a way to tax even more, as they spend much more.
> 
> As long as we woodburners are not taxed!
> 
> ...



Of course, the D's only boost the taxes that the R's didn't raise FIRST....  The late Cal Warburton of the NH House, when he switched to the LP pointed out the significant difference between the D's and R's -

The D's say they need more money, raise taxes, and borrow to make up the difference when the taxes don't bring in enough.

The R's say they need more money, borrow it, and then raise taxes to pay back the loans...

Remember, for all they complain about smoking, and treat smokers as third class citizens, (they used to make blacks sit at the back of the bus, they won't let a smoker ON the bus...) Big gov't makes more than 10x as much money on a pack of cigarettes as big tobacco does...  I doubt the situation today is all that much different on razor blades...

Gooserider


----------



## JustWood (Nov 1, 2009)

Valhalla said:
			
		

> Yes, the dems. will find a way to tax even more, as they spend much more.
> 
> As long as we woodburners are not taxed!
> 
> ...



Firewood may soon be taxed if Tom Vilsack ( head douchebag at USDA) has his way. He wants to require all transported wood to be kiln dried. Last I checked kiln dried firewood is taxed.

Aaaaand the beard,,,, ya , it's gettin thick.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 1, 2009)

Darn politicians... they are elected by the people, then they go wild!

Too late for me. Happy Halloween! 

Nite... after the Yankees beat the Phils again.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 10, 2009)

just to update that the beard is coming in quite nicely. I also haven't had a haircut since may or so, so I'm all kinds of hairy. might have to do something, though, bordering on unprofessional me thinks. Probably just a trim to take care of this fro & mullet I've got going on.....


----------



## fossil (Nov 10, 2009)

I wear a beard (well, more precisely a mustache & goatee) and a pony tail as well year 'round...and it's got absolutely _nothing_ to do with my politics.  Rick


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 10, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> and it's got absolutely _nothing_ to do with my politics.  Rick


so it's just coincidental, then? lol.

my ponytail wearing, birkenstock sporting, lactose intolerant cousin in law says that those things don't have anything to do with him being a raging liberal. nothing against any of those things, they just are each a red thread in the giant red flag....

Rick, hope you don't take offense, I just like poking fun.... and if you do take offense, i'm not surprised. darned hippies are always sensitive about things like that.


----------



## fossil (Nov 10, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not offended.  As always, I'm just baffled by stereotyping and profiling.  I guess if we met as perfect strangers on the street you'd figure you had me all sized up and figured out based on the way I wear my hair.  I just don't think that way.  I spent 30+ years on active duty in the Navy...from age 20 (1969) to age 51 (2000)...during which time I necessarily had to keep my hair trimmed pretty short, and from about my 4th year or so in we couldn't wear beards.  When I retired in 2000 I decided I'd like to see what my hair looks like before the rest of it falls out, so I let it grow.  Haven't been in a barber shop since, (turning 61 in about 3 weeks) and I still kinda like it.  Got some nice silver streaks goin' on now from the temples; goatee & mustache are ~half gray.  You can read into it whatever you want to read into it, it don't mean squat to me...other than it seems to me you've got a pretty superficial outlook.  Hope you don't take offense.  Rick


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 10, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> You can read into it whatever you want to read into it, it don't mean squat to me...other than it seems to me you've got a pretty superficial outlook.  Hope you don't take offense.  Rick


Rick,
If you saw my hair right now you'd have sensed the sarcasm in my entire post. lol. no offense taken.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 10, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> [  As always, I'm just baffled by stereotyping and profiling.  I guess if we met as perfect strangers on the street you'd figure you had me all sized up and figured out based on the way I wear my hair.  I just don't think that way.  I spent 30+ years on active duty in the Navy...from age 20 (1969) to age 51 (2000)...during which time I necessarily had to keep my hair trimmed pretty short, and from about my 4th year or so in we couldn't wear beards.  When I retired in 2000 I decided I'd like to see what my hair looks like before the rest of it falls out, so I let it grow.  Haven't been in a barber shop since, (turning 61 in about 3 weeks) and I still kinda like it.  Got some nice silver streaks goin' on now from the temples; goatee & mustache are ~half gray.  You can read into it whatever you want to read into it, it don't mean squat to me...other than it seems to me you've got a pretty superficial outlook.  Hope you don't take offense.  Rick






It appears that someone's also grown some hair on his arse and it's
very becoming.


----------



## muncybob (Nov 10, 2009)

I started my seasonal beard as usual about a month ago(that's why the NYY won the World Series don't ya  know!)...but it seems my Giants have lost every game since then so it came off yesterday!

Don't give a darn about politics but very sensitive about my teams!


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, this beard is looking good. People are starting to call me "Grizzly Dan" and I've already been cast for a book reading at the elementary that i work at for the part of "Abe Lincoln" 

This means, then, that I'll be shaving my weak mustache and sporting only the beard for Abe's Bday (i'm tall and skinny, so it only makes sense) then probably ditching the entire setup for Vday (wife has been complaining since I started in mid october)

Does Feb seem to early to lose a winter beard?


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 14, 2009)

The only beard I will have is the one as Santa
at the firehouse. 

I can't wear one as a SCBA mask will not seal with
facial hair on. 

I'll enjoy a fake one for a few hours! Ho, ho, ho!


----------



## John the Painter (Dec 15, 2009)

I grow a beard about once a week as well.Like most here I hate shaving too.Been doing it since I was about 14.I'm 26 now.Comes in thick and fast.Have been growing the goatee for about a year and a half now.Get the ZZ Top joke pretty near once a day.Great conversation piece though.lol


----------



## ramonbow (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been growing a four season beard for years now.  It all started when i was sent out in the boondocks of South Dakota to work for two weeks straight and there was no-one around to impress.  I thought i would let it grow and see how i liked it.  It itched a lot to begin with but that went away after it grew out enough.  I didn't trim it at all the first winter and it got a little out of hand (always got caught in my coat zipper).  I sure don't miss shaving and folks say i look better with a beard(probably only because it covers up half my face).  The wife likes it so i don't have to fight that fight which is always good.  

If in doubt, let it grow out!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 22, 2010)

my winter beard is history. I dunno who said it doesn't insulate, but man it's cold without it. No more "Grizzly Dan" namecalling around the office. it's back to "you look 12." At least the wife is happy with it. I'll do it again next year. This just seems to early to ditch it, but at least I know I can get it back in a month or so.....Now, to do something about this mop on my head.


----------



## leaddog (Jan 23, 2010)

Back when I was racing sled dogs I grew one when I was doing the 150milers. It really kept me warmer. After it iced up it would keep the wind off the face. That spring I shaved it off. every where I went EVERY one kept telling me how much YOUNGER I looked with it off. I've never let a whisker get over 1/16in long since.
I wear a face mask if I need to keep warm now.
leaddog


----------



## fossil (Jan 23, 2010)

How the heck do folks keep finding and dredging up these year+ old threads?  Rick


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 23, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> How the heck do folks keep finding and dredging up these year+ old threads?  Rick



I don't know - sometimes it's a spammer, one of the first things I look for when I see an old thread come back to life, but it definitely wasn't the case on this one...

Gooserider


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 23, 2010)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what you are talking about, this thread is almost exactly three months old, lol.


----------



## fossil (Jan 23, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> ...I don't know what you are talking about, this thread is almost exactly three months old, lol.



Quite right.  My apologies.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 23, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that's right. Don't let it happen again. lol. Besides, I wanna know what makes you guys think I'm not a spammer. I think that if you look at how many times I've tried to get people to buy a Stihl 880 on this forum you might change your mind.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 23, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The specific flavor of spammer that I was referring to are the ones that come in and post a pretty much content free message like "Thank you for telling me about this." with a link to some non-hearth related site in their sig...  We get a fair number of them, and they are a bit of a pain to deal with...  You don't rate as a spammer Danno, since you do at least occasionally post useful stuff    (Besides I know you really want a Dolmar, and if we keep letting you try to palm that 880 clunker off on some other [del]sucker[/del] user, you might be able to afford one....   :kiss:  :coolgrin: ) 

Gooserider


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jan 23, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> it's back to "you look 12." At least the wife is happy with it. I'll do it again next year. This just seems to early to ditch it, but at least I know I can get it back in a month or so.....Now, to do something about this mop on my head.



I took mine off right around christmas, hated not having it so its about a month old now. The wife hates it but I dont care haha. I just promised to keep it trimmed instead of the way I had it prior to shaving it off.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm 32 and grew my first beard this year.  I shaved everyday but this year i said heck with it and grew it out.  Nothing but gray hair. The wife hates it my ma hates it but my kid loves it so guess what?  It's staying.... well atleast till April


----------



## FLINT (Jan 28, 2010)

I started growing a beard in 1999 (although it was pretty pathetic then) and have had it sense.  Lately I've been trimming it back about twice a year.  

Having a beard in the summer doesnt make you any hotter I don't think.  But last summer, I trimmed it back in august and it was funny because my face was tan, but my neck was as white as snow where it had been protected by my beard.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love digging this thread up from last year. I started mine on october 1st of this year. Beth is already throwing a fit about it. Dunno if I can handle the complaining, we'll just have to see...


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm growing one now, but only because I am too lazy to shave. One week into it and I think Mrs. Flatbedford has already had enough.


----------



## quads (Oct 4, 2010)

Heh, it's funny because the few times I've joked about cutting my beard off, Mrs. Quads had a fit.  She would never let me cut it off.  I am allowed to keep it trimmed only.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 4, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Heh, it's funny because the few times I've joked about cutting my beard off, Mrs. Quads had a fit.  She would never let me cut it off.  I am allowed to keep it trimmed only.


Beth doesn't like it because it hides my incredibly handsome face. Maybe ask Mrs. Fiskars why she wants you to keep yours so bad...lol


----------



## FLINT (Oct 4, 2010)

haha, good one.  

my wife is the same way though, she won't let me cut it - and doesn't even like when I trim it up a couple times per year.


----------



## quads (Oct 4, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!  Well, she likes it, I think, because it does hide my incredibly UNhandsome face!  That, and the fact that she likes how it tickles her legs.......


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 4, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, I just about spit my soda on the laptop

you need this:





but do they make it re: beards?


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a full beard for almost 40 years until 1/2 hour before my son's wedding this July.  Last thing I needed to do before I got my tux on was to trim the beard.  We were running late, and I forgot to put that little gadget on the trimmer than adjusts the trim length.  Right down to the face in an instant.   :ahhh: 


Not much choice but to shave it all or to go with something new.  Check out my son's reaction when I show up with it just before the ceremony. 








Nice tan line, eh?


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 4, 2010)

BK, that's priceless. Extra funny, though, because everyone else in the pic is sporting a full beard.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 4, 2010)

lol, here ya go, BattenKiller...


----------



## FLINT (Oct 4, 2010)

haha, thats great, I love that wedding pic.  I have a picture of me and a bunch of friends at a new years party a few years ago where we all had beards.  

also, 

I found this a while back and thought it was pretty funny

http://www.biggerbetterbeards.org/


----------



## mhambi (Oct 4, 2010)

No beard, but my moustache is coming in nicely...















:lol:


----------



## vvvv (Oct 4, 2010)

grow in summer & shave for firestarter in winter


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2010)

mhambi said:
			
		

> No beard, but my moustache is coming in nicely...:lol:


I'm just glad it stopped where it did, i suppose it could have gone lower....


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 5, 2010)

HehHeh . . . thanks for the pic BK . . . it was hilarious . . . gave me the first laugh of the morning.

As for Mhambi . . . that pic was just troubling . .. I think I need to gouge my eyes out with a Bic pen now . . .  troubling . . . but kind of funny.


----------



## mhambi (Oct 5, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I'm just glad it stopped where it did, i suppose it could have gone lower....



<----Studiously avoiding obvious 'goatee joke'.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2010)

uh, oh. Just was washing my hands after using the washroom and noticed that some hairs in the beard are coming in lighter than normal. Definitely not the "blonde" or "red" ones that I've had in the past. Oh well, what are ya gonna do? Gray hair generally happens to most of us at some point...


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 8, 2010)

Every year in Saratoga Springs where I live, they have an event called the "Mustachio Bashio"  All of the young guys (and gals) hit the bars sporting the most outrageous mustache they can come up with.  This one would win hands down.  :lol:


----------



## teetah222 (Oct 15, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Every year in Saratoga Springs where I live, they have an event called the "Mustachio Bashio"  All of the young guys (and gals) hit the bars sporting the most outrageous mustache they can come up with.  This one would win hands down.  :lol:



Ewww.  and no, I don't grow a beard summer or winter...


----------

